
PS4 5.05 BPF Double Free Kernel Exploit Writeup - homarp
https://github.com/Cryptogenic/Exploit-Writeups/blob/master/FreeBSD/PS4%205.05%20BPF%20Double%20Free%20Kernel%20Exploit%20Writeup.md
======
babypuncher
What is Microsoft doing right that Nintendo and Sony can't seem to figure out?
Near as I can tell, the Xbox 360 is still pretty ironclad short of risky
hardware modifications. However all recent Sony and Nintendo consoles have
been broken wide open with purely software exploits.

~~~
slantyyz
IIRC, while the 360 required hardware modifications, the later generations of
mods were not that hard or that risky (of course, your definition of risky is
dependent on confidence and skill level for those mods).

Addendum - the original XBox hardware mods were pretty easy too.

~~~
babypuncher
While it may not be risky for those of us who are comfortable dismantling
hardware and soldering third party chips to the motherboard, you have to admit
that is a much higher barrier to entry than browsing to a website designed to
leverage the latest webkit exploit. I think it's enough to severely limit the
size of a given platforms homebrew community.

